# what to do with this flame moss



## peanutbowl (Mar 25, 2009)

on my recent trip to san francisco, i was able to stop by AFA. i brought back a few items on the plane, one of which was this chunk of flame moss. it came attached to what looks like stainless steel mess. i would like to attach it to some mopani wood i have but i'm not sure where to start. it seems pretty well stuck to the mesh and mixed in with it is what looks to be some fine green plastic mesh. if i can use the plastic stuff to attach it to the wood, i would like to because it blends with the moss very well. what's the best way to get this stuff off of the wire mess? any help with this process would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

With my flame moss experience (having it attach to gravel/driftwood), is that with a steady tug it will come off, although if it is attached to mesh i imagine it would be very hard to get off without tearing some of the moss.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I had some that was not attched to any mesh and just tied it to driftwood with fishing twine. So, you could just trim it off the wire mesh. It will grow upright on its own.

Then you can put the mesh (with the moss that is left stuck in it) in your tank to grow out more moss and use that as you 'grow-out' moss.


----------



## peanutbowl (Mar 25, 2009)

I just wanted to update. This is what i ended up with, after attaching with broken little pieces of the moss where i wanted it in the mopani wood. I even got a little on the rocks. Hope it grows in nice.:rain:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/displayimage.php?imageid=6469
My cories sat still for a second so i couldn't help but snag a shot.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-pictures/displayimage.php?imageid=6468
That little stainless steel mesh in combination with the plastic mesh set up is perfect for growing other mosses that same as the one that came on it. I think i just learned something.:drinkers:


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool. It will grow in, but be patient. Flame moss is a slower moss IME. Good ferts will help it and give it a deep/rich color.


----------

